# [solved] pdflatex - w gentoo nie idzie a na fedorze idzie

## bisz

mam szablon w latexu, do magisterki ktorego za nic w swiecie nie moge 'skompilowac' pod gentoo,

o ile ten sam szablon kompiluje sie na fedorze12 gdzie poinstalowalem co bylo do poinstalowania o tyle w gentoo mam takie bledy :

```

marekd@kapec ~/eit/SzablonWEZUT $ pdflatex Pracadyp.tex

This is pdfTeX, Version 3.1415926-1.40.10 (Web2C 2009)

entering extended mode

(./Pracadyp.tex

LaTeX2e <2009/09/24>

Babel <v3.8l> and hyphenation patterns for english, usenglishmax, dumylang, noh

yphenation, polish, loaded.

(./dyplomWEZUT.cls

Document Class: dyplomWEZUT Klasa pracy dyplomowej na WE ZUT

(/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/base/makeidx.sty

LaTeX Warning: You have requested document class `dyplomWEZUT',

               but the document class provides `makeidx'.

Document Class: makeidx 2000/03/29 v1.0m Standard LaTeX package

)

Writing index file Pracadyp.idx

(/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/tex-gyre/tgpagella.sty

LaTeX Warning: You have requested document class `dyplomWEZUT',

               but the document class provides `tgpagella'.

Document Class: tgpagella 2009/09/27 v1.2 TeX Gyre Pagella as default roman fam

ily

! LaTeX Error: \RequirePackage or \LoadClass in Options Section.

See the LaTeX manual or LaTeX Companion for explanation.

Type  H <return>  for immediate help.

 ...                                              

                                                  

l.43 \SetupKeyvalOptions

                        {prefix=qpl@}

? 

```

i klepiac enter cala masa nastepnych bezsensownych

pytanie, jakiego pakietu moge nie miec ze takie rzeczy sie dziejaLast edited by bisz on Fri May 28, 2010 12:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dziadu

To, że masz LaTeX-a na obydwu systemach nie oznacza, że są to te same zestawy paczek - może jedna z tych wersji jest starsza lub nowsza. Ten błąd nie oznacza również, że brakuje Ci pakietu. W Googlach znalazłem kilka różnych odpowiedzi więc nie chce ich zamieszczać tutaj, wpisz sam w wyszukiwarce 

```
! LaTeX Error: \RequirePackage or \LoadClass in Options Section.
```

 i posprawdzaj podane tam propozycje. Może pomoże to coś. Jakby dalej nie było rezultatów to napisz, co zrobiłeś aby naprawić i nie dało rezultatu.

dziadu

----------

## bisz

poczytałem trochę, ale nie bardzo widzę jak miałbym to odnieść do mojego szablonu.

Może dla ułatwienia załącze do niego link i komuś chętnemu uda się to skompilować.

http://www.we.zut.edu.pl/studia/praca_dyplomowa/wzory_szablony_druki_wskazowki/szablon_pracy_dyplomowej_obowiazujacy_na_wydziale_elektrycznym_wykonany_w_programie_latex

----------

## t0mus

a mnie się udało bez problemów  :Smile: 

zainstalowałem texlive

```
USE="X graphics linguas_en linguas_pl png truetype xml" emerge -va texlive
```

po czym utworzyłem pdfa

```
pdflatex Pracadyp.tex
```

----------

## dziadu

A ja mam te same problemy :/

----------

## t0mus

Porównując mojego loga z tym co było wklejone w pierwszym poście widzę, że używamy innej wersji tgpagella - ja mam wersję 1.0

```
Document Class: tgpagella 2006/11/01 v1.0 TeX Gyre Pagella as default roman fam

ily
```

----------

## t0mus

Udało mi się zreprodukować problem używając texlive w wersji 2009. W texlive 2008 szablon kompiluje się bez problemów.

----------

## bisz

a mi w zadnej z wersji 2008 i 2009 sie nie kompiluje. Wciaz to samo

----------

## t0mus

a w jakiej wersji masz pakiet 

```
dev-texlive/texlive-fontsrecommended
```

 ?

----------

## t0mus

chyba wiem dlaczego szablon nie kompiluje się pod wersją 2009

linia 24 w pliku dyplomWEZUT.cls to:

\DeclareOption{qpalatin}{\input{tgpagella.sty}}

linia 42 w pliku tgpagella.sty w wersji 2009

\RequirePackage{kvoptions}

tgpagella.sty próbuje załadować moduł kvoptions w miejscu gdzie nie jest to dozwolone

```

The document class `dyplomWEZUT' is defective.

It attempts to load `kvoptions' in the options section, i.e.,

between \DeclareOption and \ProcessOptions.

```

(powyższy komunikat można zobaczyć wciskając H przy pierwszym błędzie)

według mnie rozwiązaniem jest używanie texlive w wersji 2008 (w tym dev-texlive/texlive-fontsrecommended też w wersji 2008)

lub wykomentowanie (%) linii 24 z pliku dyplomWEZUT.cls i dodanie \usepackage{tgpagella} w linii 36 i kompilacja używając texlive w wersji 2009

----------

## bisz

Rozwiazanie t0mus'a pomogło!!!  :Very Happy:  wielkie dzięki za dobre chęci !!!!

----------

